# Pax: Guess you don't need my tip.



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Picked up a woman today at a condominium with a gated entrance. She had not texted me the entry code, or her exact address. 

I called her and she says she is walking out towards the clubhouse (where I was parked.)

She came out and seemed nice. She asked about the bumper sticker (actually a magnet) on the trunk. It is for my two oldest kids high school. She basically lives in the schools back yard and said she really likes the atmosphere there and the sounds from the school. 

She asks me "Isn't tuition there like $17,000 per year?" I told her yes. Trust me, we get A LOT OF financial aid and scholarship help. I did not divulge that to her. 

I took her on the drive (about $9 ride) and she says to me that she always tips her drivers , but if I can afford $34,000 for my kids education, that I probably don't need it. 

I'm driving a chevy Cruze. I see kids drive up in this schools parking lot every day in Maseratis, BMWs, Benzes, etc.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Probably allot like having a bank statement opened in your car so a pax could see that you have a six figure balance.


----------

